# Welche Angelzeitschrift???



## solifischer (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Boardmitglieder,
habe mal eine Frage! Welche Angelzeitschriften sind zu entfehlen?#c Und wie viel ca. ein Abo kosten würde.|kopfkrat

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar#6

Mfg Felix


----------



## Lautertaler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift???*

Der Blinker ist zu empfehlen, und wenn ich mich nicht Irre kostet das Abo noch keine 50 €.


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift???*

anglerboard. kostenlos und beitraege sind wenig gepsonsort...und videos gibts im netz auch zu haufe. ansonsten sind die zeitschriften eh alle gleich...ausser "der raubfisch"---der ist extra schlecht.
mike


----------



## antonio (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift???*

das kommt auf deine interessen und deinen persönlichen geschmack an.
was dem einen gefällt, muß dir noch lange nicht gefallen.
vom grundsatz her sind alle angelzeitungen zu werbekatalogen mutiert.
es wird vieles wiederholt oder dem kind wird ein anderer name gegeben und als etwas neues verkauft.
ich will dir jetzt ein abo nicht madig machen aber man sollte sich das überlegen.
manchmal gibts gute abo-prämien da kann man schon mal zuschlagen.
ansonsten würde ich dir raten, überflieg die zeitungen kurz am kiosk und wenn was für dich dabei ist, kauf sie dir.
fast alle zeitungen findest du auch online zum überblick verschaffen.

antonio


----------



## slowhand (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift???*



solifischer schrieb:


> Welche Angelzeitschriften sind zu entfehlen?
> 
> Mfg Felix



Gar keine! Der Informationsgehalt ist doch eher gering, die Werbung nimmt immer mehr Platz ein und die Tests und Produktberichte kann ich auch nicht immer nachvollziehen. Ich lasse mich hin und wieder mal hinreissen, eine zu kaufen, z.B. für eine Zugfahrt oder so, und bin jedesmal auf's Neue enttäuscht!
Wenn die sich nicht bald etwas einfallen lassen, sehe ich für die Zukunft der Angelblätter ziehmlich schwarz...


----------



## Multe (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift???*

Hej solifischer, das Jahresabo der Rute & Rolle kostet €36.- und du hast die Möglichkeit dir eine Prämie auszusuchen. Im Moment gibt es eine Wathose, eine Calyber Spinnrute von DAM ( sehr zu empfehlen ) und eine Spinnrute von Sportex zur Auswahl.
Die R&R ist eigentlich immer sehr aktuell und da hast du sogar eine Seite nur für Jungangler.
In der Juliausgabe gibt es sogar ein Heft im Heft mit dem Raubfischtema JIG & JERK.
gruß Multe


----------



## fisherb00n (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift???*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> anglerboard. kostenlos und beitraege sind wenig gepsonsort...und videos gibts im netz auch zu haufe. ansonsten sind die zeitschriften eh alle gleich...ausser "der raubfisch"---der ist extra schlecht.
> mike



:q:q:q Volltreffer!!!


----------



## Fabiasven (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift???*

Der Blinker hat die größte Auswahl an Prämien. Wenn ich jemand werben soll, ich könnte noch ne Black Arc gebrauchen:q


----------



## Founier (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift???*

Die Angelwoche kann ich empfehlen. kommt alle 2 Wochen hat nicht übermässig viel werbung ( wie Blinker , Fisch und Fang etc.) Jahresabo kostet um die 44 Euro inkl, Prämie


----------



## Wanderer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift???*

Ich lesen den ESOX, das ist sowas wie "BLINKER light". Die meisten Artikel sind mit denen aus dem BLINKER identisch. Der ESOX kostet 21 Euro im Jahr. 
Besonders hoch ist der Informationsinhalt in allen Angelzeitschriften nicht! Der ESOX ist da so ein Kompromiss für mich, da diese Zeitschrift auch nicht so teuer ist.


----------



## solifischer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift???*

Danke für eure Antworten ich denke ich kaufe mir kein Abo. Lieber gehe ich in mein Angelgeschäft und kaufe mir dort eine die mir gefällt, und danach denke ich mal darüber nach ob ich mir ein Abo kaufen soll oder nicht.

Mfg Felix


----------

